# Okami Amaterasu vs Arceus



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 14, 2012)

Ammy is in her true form, equipped with the water and fire tablets, golden ink pot, wood mat and has all of her divine instruments, and celestial brush techniques. Arceus has all 16 plates.

The battle takes place in a large field next to a lake while a thunderstorm is going on. There are burning torches, icicles coming out of the ground and towers scattered throughout the field.

Who wins?

(Canon feats only)


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm inclined to believe more people believe in Amaterasu than Arceus.
He...she...it... wins.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

One of these beings is universal-low multiversal.

The other is not.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> One of these beings is universal-low multiversal.
> 
> The other is not.



Ammy can swirl galaxies with wind, create the sun and moon wherever she desires and create stars out of nothing. Arceus created the universe so it's still a pretty even fight.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> Ammy can swirl galaxies with wind, create the sun and moon wherever she desires and create stars out of nothing. Arceus created the universe so it's still a pretty even fight.



I know about Ammy's skills. But do you have any idea how pathetically weak that is to a universal?

This fight is in not anything remotely approaching even.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> I know about Ammy's skills. But do you have any idea how pathetically weak that is to a universal?
> 
> This fight is in not anything remotely approaching even.



I don't really remember Arceus doing anything universal aside from creating the creation trio and making them create the universe. So, care to explain why he wins instead of complaining?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't Arceus get killed by Jason Griffith doing something stupid in that one movie?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> I don't really remember Arceus doing anything universal aside from *creating the creation trio and making them create the universe. *So, care to explain why he wins instead of complaining?



You just answered your own question. And IIRC, Arceus created the original universe.




Expelsword said:


> Didn't Arceus get killed by Jason Griffith doing something stupid in that one movie?


What are you on about?


----------



## Solrac (Sep 15, 2012)

Arceus probably wins, even though Okami Amaterasu is a million times superior as a character, quality-wise.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> You just answered your own question. And IIRC, Arceus created the original universe.



In the anime, games or manga has he ever shown any universe level attacks? No. He hasn't. Even  if he did, you're forgetting that Ammy herself has defeated universal threats before; Yami. Yami was the universal embodiment of all evil and darkness. So if you think Arceus would win, then EXPLAIN why.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> In the anime, games or manga has he ever shown any universe level attacks? No. He hasn't.


So creating the universe and the embodiments of space, time and antimatter (said embodiments being strong enough to create a universe themselves when together) doesn't make Arceus universal. Cool.


> You're forgetting that Ammy herself has defeated universal threats before; Yami. Yami was the universal embodiment of all evil and darkness.


Yeah, too bad he never did anything universal.



> So if you think Arceus would win, then EXPLAIN why.



I've explained why multiple times.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> So creating the universe and the embodiments of space, time and antimatter doesn't make Arceus universal. Cool.



Did Arceus create the universe? Yes. By creating others to do it. Has he ever performed a universe level attack? No. Is there a difference between creating multiple beings to control different aspects of reality that you can't and having the power to unleash an attack that can affect the universe? YES. 

Arceus has never performed an attack of universe destroying level, and out of everything he has shown, Ammy has pretty much experienced something of equal power.


----------



## Island (Sep 15, 2012)

Arceus created the universe and has the capacity to quell the Dragon Trio which has been shown to have the capacity to destroy and recreate it individually.

This compares to Amaterasu who has created stars and messed around with galaxies.

Somebody that creates and destroys entire universes wrecks somebody whose greatest feat involves playing around with galaxies no matter how you look at it.

I love Amaterasu and all, and Okami is one of my favorite games ever, but she doesn't have the feats to compare to Arceus.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Arceus pretty much has this match in the bag.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> Did Arceus create the universe? Yes. By creating others to do it. Has he ever performed a universe level attack? No.


 That would be because there is no reason in Pokemon for him to suddenly decide, "Welp, I think I'll pop off and blow up a universe then."


> Is there a difference between creating multiple beings to control different aspects of reality *that you can't *


 Where are you getting this idea from? It's bullshit.


> and having the power to unleash an attack that can affect the universe?


No, not really. Arceus apparently created them at about the same time. Their powers come from Arceus. Arceus is stronger than them.


> Arceus has never performed an attack of universe destroying level, and out of everything he has shown,


Like taking on all three of the Creation Trio at once and winning?


> Ammy has pretty much experienced something of equal power.



No she hasn't.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2012)

> Did Arceus create the universe? Yes. By creating others to do it.



It created the concepts of Space and Time which alone make it universal. He also created his own universe which is bigger then the rest.



> Has he ever performed a universe level attack?



Casually shit stomping the creation trio, who each have enough power to make universes.



> No. Is there a difference between creating multiple beings to control different aspects of reality that you can't and having the power to unleash an attack that can affect the universe? YES.



You can't be this dense.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry if this post irritates or angers anyone, but Arceus stomps. He has better feats than Amaterasu, like creating (and also dominating) the Creation Trio, whom created the Pokemon universe, and also creating the concepts of space and time, compared to Amaterasu moving around galaxies only (a pretty good feat on it's own, mind you,) but, it probably wouldn't help her out to much in this match.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> Is there a difference between creating multiple beings to control different aspects of reality that you can't and having the power to unleash an attack that can affect the universe? YES.



Oh wow


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

So by the logic some of you seem to be using if you beat someone who can create the universe, in turn also have the power to destroy or create one? No. All of you are forgetting that Arceus AND the creation trio can be taken out by any pokemon. Does that mean that the pokemon who defeated them can destroy the universe? No, it doesn't. 

You also need to realize that members of the creation trio as well as Arceus while having tremedous power, do NOT have universal level durability because they can be beaten by anything and this has happened to each of them in the games, anime AND Manga.

In conclusion, if any random Pokemon can beat Arceus What makes you think that Ammy, who is stronger than any of the pokemon who opposed Arceus and the one who destroyed the UNIVERSAL embodiment of darkness can't take on something of similiar power? All of you are just saying "Arceus created the world! Forget the fact that he's been defeated by lesser beings in every form of media, and is fighting someone who's beaten a universe level threat HURR"


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

And another thing, what's stopping Ammy from drawing the sun right next to them? She could move the entire sun and moon into the Ark of Yamato while in her final form to defeat Yami.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

Well shit, if we're gonna take low end feats, or game feats no less, then Pikachu might as well get stomped by fucking everything, because its in-game stats blow dick without a Light Ball, and last I checked Ash's Pikachu doesn't carry one. But that's not the case because Pikachu has beaten a freaking Regiice. And scans of Arceus getting beaten in the manga? 'Cause all I remember it doing is tanking Gold's most powerful moves. In the anime, Arceus takes on all three of the creation trio AT THE SAME TIME and doesn't give a darn. Not sure how that isn't impressive to you.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> I don't really remember Arceus doing anything universal aside from creating the creation trio and making them create the universe.



A weakened Arceus (missing five of its plates) created an energy vortex that dwarfed galaxies and crashed two (nearly) universe sized dimensions together as a side effect of stirring in its sleep.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

In the anime he gets beaten by some electric pokemon and faints. You can beat him with any pokemon in the multiple games, even a with magikarp. Why are you talking about Ash's pikachu? How is he relevant at all to this discussion? And please, tell me where I stated that Arceus wasn't impressive.

And even if he didn't get beat in the manga, that still doesn't mean he's invincible. Especially to someone who's taken down a universal threat. What's stopping Ammy from creating the sun right beside him thus healing herself and hurting Arceus? She did it to destroy Yami, so she can do it here too.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> A weakened Arceus (missing five of its plates) created an energy vortex that dwarfed galaxies and crashed two (nearly) universe sized dimensions together as a side effect of stirring in its sleep.



But he's never used that much power in an attack.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> So by the logic some of you seem to be using if you beat someone who can create the universe, in turn also have the power to destroy or create one? No. All of you are forgetting that Arceus AND the creation trio can be taken out by any pokemon.


 Hahahaha.... no.


> Does that mean that the pokemon who defeated them can destroy the universe? No, it doesn't.


Yeah, great argument using game mechanics. Don't know how I'm going to counter that.



> You also need to realize that members of the creation trio as well as Arceus while having tremedous power, do NOT have universal level durability because they can be beaten by anything


 Oh look, game mechanics





> and this has happened to each of them in the games, anime AND Manga.


 I don't read the manga, so I can't comment on that, but when were Palkia Dialga and Giratina defeated by weak Pokemon?



> In conclusion, if any random Pokemon can beat Arceus


 it's a good thing they can't then.


> What makes you think that Ammy, who is stronger than any of the pokemon who opposed Arceus


 Either game mechanics, or stupidity thinking that Ammy>Creation trio


> and the one who destroyed the UNIVERSAL embodiment of darkness can't take on something of similiar power?


You do of course have universal feats for Yami right?





> All of you are just saying "Arceus created the world! Forget the fact that he's been defeated by lesser beings in every form of media, and is fighting someone who's beaten a universe level threat HURR"



Your arguments are clearly top notch. 



Aoi Tempest said:


> And another thing, what's stopping Ammy from drawing the sun right next to them? She could move the entire sun and moon into the Ark of Yamato while in her final form to defeat Yami.


Absolutely nothing.
Too bad it's going to do jack to Arceus.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> But he's never used that much power in an attack.



Re-read your post and think about what you just said.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> But he's never used that much power in an attack.



Has Amaterasu ever put her galaxy spinning power into an attack?


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> In the anime he gets beaten by some electric pokemon and faints. You can beat him with any pokemon in the multiple games, even a with magikarp. Why are you talking about Ash's pikachu? How is he relevant at all to this discussion? And please, tell me where I stated that Arceus wasn't impressive.



It's called exemplifying. You know, delineation of a parallel case in order to explain why it would be stupid to take game mechanics into consideration when we're talking about composite Arceus. Because fuck if any Magikarp could wreck the creator of the Pokeverse.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

And you obviously know nothing about the Pokemon metagame of you truly believe a Magikarp could take out an Arceus. A 252 Attk EV'd Magikarp dishing a 1HP Flail, which is Karp's strongest attack in its pitiful movepool, does 16% to an Arceus with 0 HP EVs and 0 Defense EVs. Any singular attacking move in Arceus's movepool immediately wrecks any legitimate variant of Magikarp, regardless of EV spread.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Yeah, great argument using game mechanics. Don't know how I'm going to counter that.



Game mechanics? Where? In the anime he was beaten by normal pokemon. In the gen 4 games you can beat him. in mystery dungeon you can beat him. In conquest you can beat him. 

And if you really want to argue about the games think about this. The games are the true canon of the pokemon series. Palkia, Dialga, Giratina and Arceus have been defeated in the games. That is canon. They can be beaten by  ANYONE. Implying that they're unbeatable is a no-limits fallacy.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> You do of course have universal feats for Yami right?



You mean besides him being the source of everything evil, dark and twisted throughout the universe? Anyway, when Capcom wrote the story for Tatsunoko X Capcom, They made it so that he was the one that fused the universes together. Same thing with Marvel vs Capcom. Even though these are not-cannon, Capcom (the makers of okami) obviously regard Yami as a universal level enemy.



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Your arguments are clearly top notch.



Thank you 



ThanatoSeraph said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> Too bad it's going to do jack to Arceus.



So you're saying that being directly next to, or inside the sun will not harm him? I'm going to have to ask you to prove that.


----------



## Aoi Tempest (Sep 15, 2012)

SuperTacocat said:


> And you obviously know nothing about the Pokemon metagame of you truly believe a Magikarp could take out an Arceus. A 252 Attk EV'd Magikarp dishing a 1HP Flail, which is Karp's strongest attack in its pitiful movepool, does 16% to an Arceus with 0 HP EVs and 0 Defense EVs. Any singular attacking move in Arceus's movepool immediately wrecks any legitimate variant of Magikarp, regardless of EV spread.



You're going by game mechanics. I'm going by what canonically happened in the games. I'm not saying that magikarp would actually beat Arceus ,I'm saying that he (and the rest of the creation trio) has been taken out by weaker foes in the true canon of the pokemon series.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 15, 2012)

I just want to clarify that ALL trademarked Pokemon media is canon to their respective universes. But for this any and all feats and information for Arceus are usable regardless of which media they come from as long as it is officially approved works.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2012)

SuperTacocat said:


> And you obviously know nothing about the Pokemon metagame of you truly believe a Magikarp could take out an Arceus. A 252 Attk EV'd Magikarp dishing a 1HP Flail, which is Karp's strongest attack in its pitiful movepool, does 16% to an Arceus with 0 HP EVs and 0 Defense EVs. Any singular attacking move in Arceus's movepool immediately wrecks any legitimate variant of Magikarp, regardless of EV spread.



Actually in the rain, belly drummed Magickarp could take Arcues, at least most legendaries.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> Game mechanics? Where? In the anime he was beaten by normal pokemon.


 Uh, when the hell was this?


> In the gen 4 games you can beat him. in mystery dungeon you can beat him. In conquest you can beat him.


Those would be the game mechanics I'm talking about.


> And if you really want to argue about the games think about this. The games are the true canon of the pokemon series. Palkia, Dialga, Giratina


They have been caught. Caught =/= defeated by random Pokemon.


> and Arceus have been defeated in the games.


 No it hasn't. The plot never mentions catching Arceus.


> That is canon. They can be beaten by  ANYONE.


 Bullshit. Show me what Pokemon the protagonist used. Prove that they didn't choose to be caught.


> Implying that they're unbeatable is a no-limits fallacy.


Show me one post where I said they couldn't be defeated.




> You mean besides him being the source of everything evil, dark and twisted throughout the universe?


 Why yes, yes I do. I mean feats where he affects the entire universe. I want to see Universal DC or durability, not him being the embodiment of evil, which means jack shit in terms of power.


> Anyway, when Capcom wrote the story for Tatsunoko X Capcom, They made it so that he was the one that fused the universes together


 Oh yay, non canon material


> . Same thing with Marvel vs Capcom.


 What. 


> Even though these are not-cannon, Capcom (the makers of okami)


 Actually, that would be Platinum Games


> obviously regard Yami as a universal level enemy.


Too bad none of that is canon, was probably written by someone who had nothing to do with the original game and Okami never shows Yami being universal.



> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that being directly next to, or inside the sun will not harm him?


 Bloody hell, you got something right.


> I'm going to have to ask you to prove that.


Arceus has tanked blasts from the creation trio. He created the universe. The sun is going to do jack shit.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Actually in the rain, belly drummed Magickarp could take Arcues, at least most legendaries.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2012)

Catching the creation trio is impossible when they don't want to be caught, not even a Masterball will work on them. 




*Spoiler*: __ 








Games are not the only canon, the anime and manga are also canon, we always assume pokemon battles are composite since it makes things easy to discuss so you have to state otherwise.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

OP, you look real butthurt, making this thread and arguing tooth and nail against all the evidence that Arceus would win. If you really thought that he could be defeated by much lesser Pokes and that he was nowhere near universal, then why the hell would you pit him against an opponent who's put down supposedly universal threats?


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 15, 2012)

> You can beat him with any pokemon in the multiple games, even a with magikarp



once when i was playing okami i got owned by an imp :I

does this mean that amaterasu is weaker than the weakest enemy in the game?

game mechanics(last time i checked) were not valid arguments in debating.


and while i am impressed with the feats presented by the amaterasu fans i do not see how she could win againts arceus....


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Sep 15, 2012)

Aoi Tempest said:


> So you're saying that being directly next to, or inside the sun will not harm him? I'm going to have to ask you to prove that.



Actually, if no display of power that isn't an attack counts when determining a character's strength in this thread, you should probably quantify Amaterasu's attacks first and prove that the sun symbols she materialized are as potent as the actual sun.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't Palkia attempt to trap Arceus in a pocket dimension in the 12th movie?


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 15, 2012)

Palkia tried, but Arcues busted through injuring Palkia. This was all done while Arcues power was weakened from not having all his plates.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2012)

Terrible match is terrible. Arceus murders poor Amy.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm fairly sure Palkia could solo this, definitely the creation trio can, so IMO Arceus does stomp.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2012)

Who the fuck put my Amaterasu against fucking Arceus?

Fuck it, she wins due to superior character

10/10 times


----------



## KaiserWombat (Sep 15, 2012)

Arceus creates a pocket space and allows Ammy to play around with her pretty stars all day long

everyone wins


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 15, 2012)

Shitty thread made by a shitty poster


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

KaiserWombat said:


> Arceus creates a pocket space and allows Ammy to play around with her pretty stars all day long
> 
> everyone wins



Hooray! Everybody wins! That's always great!


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Shitty thread made by a shitty poster



I pretty much agree with you. Arceus easily godstomps Amaterasu with little to no difficulty at all.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 15, 2012)

God Antelope vs Sun Canine ...

Rear kick to the face.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Who the fuck put my Amaterasu against fucking Arceus?
> 
> Fuck it, she wins due to superior character
> 
> 10/10 times



She wins for being a superior character 10/10 times.

She loses in a fight to the finish 10/10 times.

Sorry if I angered or irritated you with this post.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Linkofone said:


> God Antelope vs Sun Canine ...
> 
> Rear kick to the face.



LMAO. That's hilarious.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought Arceus was a llama.....


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> I thought Arceus was a llama.....



LOL. That's also hilarious.


----------



## Weather (Sep 15, 2012)

So... from a thread of fighting to discuss what kind of mammal species is the God of Pokemon...

Interesting


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Weather said:


> So... from a thread of fighting to discuss what kind of mammal species is the God of Pokemon...
> 
> Interesting



LOL, that is pretty interesting.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Terrible match is terrible. Arceus murders poor Amy.



Yeah, pretty much this right here.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> I'm fairly sure Palkia could solo this, definitely the creation trio can, so IMO Arceus does stomp.



True words of wisdom right here, my friend.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 15, 2012)

*wonders how pokemon threads like these could have gone if it was on the CBR*


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Pecola said:


> *wonders how pokemon threads like these could have gone if it was on the CBR*



LOL, that sounds like it would be hilarious.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 15, 2012)

Kazudriel said:


> LOL, that sounds like it would be hilarious.



No duh, Sherlock?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 15, 2012)

I'mma be going with the one that created concepts, although arceus always struck me as llama


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Pecola said:


> No duh, Sherlock?



Yeah, it sure would.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I'mma be going with the one that created concepts



Wise choice, my friend.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2012)

Chill bud, you don't have to reply to every single post.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

SuperTacocat said:


> Chill bud, you don't have to reply to every single post.



LOL. Sorry about that. I tend to get carried away with my posts on forums like this. Again, I'm sorry for replying so much.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2012)

Try the edit button.


----------



## Luna (Sep 15, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Try the edit button.



Okay then. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 16, 2012)

Why is it ok for Arceus to be a composite of all three mediums but Amaterasu is restricted to just her game.


Both MvC and Okami is owned by Capcom.
So both versions are part of the capcomverse. A composite Amatersu has all the feats from both game series.

Just like all versions of Arceus is owned by Nintendo/Gamefreak. And a composite Arceus is one that has  all its feats.


Double standards much!

Composite Amaterasu >>> Composite Arceus.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2012)

> Why is it ok for Arceus to be a composite of all three mediums but Amaterasu is restricted to just her game.



Its generally how things go around her, its one of the OBD assumptions that all pokemon matches are assumed composite unless otherwise stated, similar how bloodlust is always assumed unless stated.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 16, 2012)

I vote for Poke god Llamalope.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 16, 2012)

It's not that we go with composite, it's that when no version is specified any version is useable be it manga, anime or games. Anime and manga are more prefered due to having more quantifiable stuff, games don't usually offer much feats.

On topic Arceus will take this quite handily, being the creator of universal entities in any canon is beyond this Okami in power atleast.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 16, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Why is it ok for Arceus to be a composite of all three mediums but Amaterasu is restricted to just her game.
> 
> 
> Both MvC and Okami is owned by Capcom.
> ...





please give use feats from MvC That would actually change the course of this battle....


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 16, 2012)

Beating Galactacus/ Morrigan/Phoenix/ Domammu is not a noteworthy feat enough to  change the course of this battle.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 16, 2012)

Galactus maybe, but he isn't nearly as strong as his comic book version.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 16, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Beating Galactacus/ Morrigan/Phoenix/ Domammu is not a noteworthy feat enough to  change the course of this battle.



shouldnt that be listed as game mechanics?


i mean there is no canonical story in MvC last time i checked so it is pretty dumb to think that as canon feat :/


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 16, 2012)

Regardless a composite Amaterasu is an amaterasu from all continuties in one body.


Amaterasu is owned by Crapcom so they have the right to fuck their own canon.
MvC is a valid produced and published by the owners of Amaterasu so a composite Amaterasu should by all legal rights and copyrights have her MvC feats.


In Pokemon the original canon is the GAME not the anime or manga. Both anime and manga come after each game is released. They follow the game. Not the other way around (exception maybe Pokemon Yellow, I think)

Kanto league came much later after the first pokemon games.

Joto Leagues came after Silver and Gold.

Hoemn Leagues came after Ruby and Sapphire.

Battlefrontiers came after Emerald and so on. 

Shinno leagues came after Diamond and Pearl.

Unova leagues came after Black and White.

The current world tournamet saga Best Wishes 2 is based off Black and White 2.

If we go by original canon we go by Arceus in game feats only.

Composite Arceus can use all three media feats but canon Arceus should be restricted to game feats only.

And thus in light of this knowledge composite Amaterasu >>composite Arceus


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 16, 2012)

What game feats? Getting defeated/captured by a 10-year-old? Because last time I checked, game mechanics don't count for feats. Who's to say Arceus didn't choose to get captured or that he didn't throw the battle for some reason? No one because everything that happens in-battle cannot be considered canon. That also means that nothing in MvC is canon because every single fight in those games files under game mechanics. Unless you want to say that game mechanics should apply to arguments, in which case Pikachu is now Mach 190, as he has the same base speed as Rayquaza


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 16, 2012)

...........why is this still open.

Apparently from what I gather nobody who is supporting Ammy have either played the games or is taking things wayyyyyy out of context.


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> ...........why is this still open.
> 
> Apparently from what I gather nobody who is supporting Ammy have either played the games or is taking things wayyyyyy out of context.



agreed




> If we go by original canon we go by Arceus in game feats only.
> 
> Composite Arceus can use all three media feats but canon Arceus should be restricted to game feats only.




sure magikarp is as strong as arceus then?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Arceus summons a Magikarp and wins.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

not on that magikarp's life.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> not on that magikarp's life.



Who said that the Magikarp would fight Ammy.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

I already mentioned how it'd go two pages back for space llama


----------



## puolakanaho (Sep 17, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Who said that the Magikarp would fight Ammy.



took me a while to find this


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2012)

All flash letter imitators pale in comparison to the original.


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 17, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Galactus maybe, but he isn't nearly as strong as his comic book version.



Well, there was that one time Itachi beat Galactus...
And he has Amaterasu... 

Still, Amaterasu actually has character, unlike Arceus.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 17, 2012)

Wait, to make this fair, how about we add Rocket Raccoon to Amaterasu's team.

Because she really need it.


----------



## willyvereb (Sep 17, 2012)

Amaterasu's best feat is controlling the Sun.
Then someone put her against a creature that made an entire universe?
Oh boy...


----------

